# Empfehlung für Radladen in HH für Verschleißteile



## Piktogramm (14. August 2019)

Servus,
bei welchem Laden kann man in Hamburg kurzfristig (ohne Vorbestellung) vorbeirollen um günstig 0815 Verschleißteile (Antrieb, Bremsen, Züge) zu erwerben.
HH hat zwar viele Radläden, meine Versuche vor 1-2 Jahren bestanden jedoch aus Müll aufschwatzen wollen und Dinge möglichst über UVP verkaufen wollen


----------



## Timmö__ (17. September 2019)

TNC in Stellingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (17. September 2019)

BOC ist für 0815 Spontankäufe auch eine gute Anlaufstelle.


----------



## dorfteich (3. November 2019)

MegaBike in Bramfeld hatte mich positiv überrascht (Tretlager), evt dort?
Ansonsten halte ich die üblichen Teile selber vor, weil Bremsbeläge/Kette etc nicht pötzlich verschlissen sind, 
und rest eben Online.


----------



## huetterei (4. November 2019)

hoedsch schrieb:


> BOC ist für 0815 Spontankäufe auch eine gute Anlaufstelle.


Bei BOC habe ich eher zweifelhafte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Beim Fahrradkauf ein XT-Ritzelpaket rausgehandelt, Netzpreis BOC 64€.
Im Laden in der Stresemannstrasse nicht vorrätig, deshalb bestellt.
Bei Abholung sollte es dann 124€ kosten.
Auf Nachfrage, dass der bei Fahrradkauf vereinbarte Netzpreis 64€ sei und ich diesen auch wolle, wurde sofort beigedreht und gesagt das ein Netzpreis natürlich gehalten werde, egal ob BOC selbst oder Wettbewerber.

Ok, ich habe den niedrigen Preis bezahlt, aber es ist echt Dummenfang und wirklich dreist.
10 oder selbst 20€ mehr hätte ich für den Ladenpreis wahrscheinlich bezahlt.

Also bleibt mein Eindruck:
Schon XT-Komponenten nicht verfügbar.
Preise 100% über Internetpreis.

Gruß
huetterei


----------



## degloe (20. November 2019)

BOC geht grundsätzlich alle Netzpreise mit, wenns n deutscher Shop ist. Ggf werden halt die Versandkosten mit eingerechnet. Für spontane Ersatzteilkäufe sollte es sich aber im gängige Teile handeln. Bei Pressfit etc. wirds schnell dünn.


----------

